# Fire HD 7" ad vs. no-ad?



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

I have the Fire HD 7" and I have not paid for the no-ad feature.  When I open the case I see a full-screen ad and a lock icon.  I slide the lock icon to the left and it puts me where I left off when I closed the cover, but I have to click on the page to get rid of the top and bottom menus.

I was wondering what would happen if I paid for the no-ad feature.  When I opened the case would it put me where I left off?  Or would there be a screen saver of some sort that I would need to unlock?  Or something else?  I'm an avid book reader who opens and closes the cover a LOT during the day, so it would be worth it to me if the no-ad feature would put me right where I left off when opening the case!

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you pay to opt out of the ads, you would not need to swipe to get rid of a screensaver, it would open to where you left off. Not sure why you have to tap to get rid of the top and bottom menus, however. I don't have to do that on my ad-supported HD8.9

EDIT: Oops, see Ann's post--I thought the Fire worked the same way as the Paperwhite. Sorry for the misinfo!!!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you pay to opt out of the ads, you would not need to swipe to get rid of a screensaver, it would open to where you left off. Not sure why you have to tap to get rid of the top and bottom menus, however. I don't have to do that on my ad-supported HD8.9
> 
> Betsy


Not exactly. Android devices have a lock screen and the Fire is essentially an android device, albeit with Amazon's proprietary spin.

If you buy out of ads, when you open the cover on the Fire you will still see a lock screen, it just won't be an ad. The images are generally graphics in color -- thinks like the tops of a bunch of colored pencils, a close up of a guitar sound hole, a vinyl record. You still have to swipe to remove the lock screen and then you'll be wherever you left off.

You shouldn't have to tap to remove the top and bottom menus unless you left it that way when you closed it.

FWIW, on the PW -- the eInk kindle -- removing the ads does mean that when you open the cover you are instantly at whatever point you left off.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not exactly. Android devices have a lock screen and the Fire is essentially an android device, albeit with Amazon's proprietary spin.
> 
> If you buy out of ads, when you open the cover on the Fire you will still see a lock screen, it just won't be an ad. The images are generally graphics in color -- thinks like the tops of a bunch of colored pencils, a close up of a guitar sound hole, a vinyl record. You still have to swipe to remove the lock screen and then you'll be wherever you left off.
> 
> You shouldn't have to tap to remove the top and bottom menus unless you left it that way when you closed it.


I stand corrected. I thought it was like the PW. Good to know. I especially don't see any point to buying out of the ads now. 

Although, I understand the idea of the lock screen being part of the Android system, but I would have thought it's one of those things that, on a regular Android device, as on the Fire, would popup after a certain period of non-use. And that opening the cover would be the equivalent of swiping the lock screen. But oh, well....

Betsy


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You shouldn't have to tap to remove the top and bottom menus unless you left it that way when you closed it.


I just played around with the lock screen and discovered that I'm causing the top/bottom menus to appear by the way I'm unlocking the ad screen. I'll experiment until I figure out how to keep this from happening . . . thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you tapping instead of swiping?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I stand corrected. I thought it was like the PW. Good to know. I especially don't see any point to buying out of the ads now.
> 
> Although, I understand the idea of the lock screen being part of the Android system, but I would have thought it's one of those things that, on a regular Android device, as on the Fire, would popup after a certain period of non-use. And that opening the cover would be the equivalent of swiping the lock screen. But oh, well....
> 
> Betsy


I think it's because it's there when you wake the device from sleep or turn it on. . .works the same way on my phone and Xoom. In the case of the Fire, opening the cover is equivalent to turning on or waking from sleep so there's the lock screen. I've not seen any android apps that completely disable it even on non Fire devices. But I'll ask the Boy when he gets home. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think it's because it's there when you wake the device from sleep or turn it on. . .works the same way on my phone and Xoom. In the case of the Fire, opening the cover is equivalent to turning on or waking from sleep so there's the lock screen. I've not seen any android apps that completely disable it even on non Fire devices. But I'll ask the Boy when he gets home. . . . .


I'm not sure it matters, as it is what it is on the Fire.  I just got confused, I thought people had said they didn't have to do it, but obviously I was thinking of the Paperwhite. But, it also saves me $15 as I don't see any real gain from getting rid of it on the Fire.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

True. . . .I bought out on my HD7 because I wanted to see what the lock screen options were. . .they are pretty nice. . . .but, otherwise, unless a person really really can't deal with the ads, it's probably not worth it.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I opted out of the ads.  I absolutely hated them, and there were no offers that remotely interested me.  I love the screen savers on the Fire HD!  Beautiful imagery!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And, see, I don't much care.  Anything on the screen is just something in the way until I can get to the content I want.  $15 is a couple of mainstream books I could buy.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And, see, I don't much care. Anything on the screen is just something in the way until I can get to the content I want. $15 is a couple of mainstream books I could buy.
> 
> Betsy


I don't much care either. But I splurged.  (I do still have SO's on my other Fire and one of my eInk kindles.)

Oh . . . wait. . . .let's say I did it for KindleBoards so that when people ask the question I can answer correctly.   Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't much care either. But I splurged.  (I do still have SO's on my other Fire and one of my eInk kindles.)
> 
> Oh . . . wait. . . .let's say I did it for KindleBoards so that when people ask the question I can answer correctly.   Yeah, that's the ticket.


Sure, rub my mistake in. 



Betsu


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sure, rub my mistake in.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsu




Merry Christmas, Betsu


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Merry Christmas, Betsu


Aaaargh.

Actually, I think I kinda like that. I think I'll go by Betsu today.

Betsu


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The name kind of grows on you after a while...

BETSU

It looks like an acronym for some *S*tate *U*niversity.

As a show of support, I'm going by *Jimsu* today.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm Ginsu. YAY!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you, Ginsu and Jimsu!!

Betsu


----------

